# Happ's TREC 2010



## ClickMini (May 3, 2010)

This is the second year that Happ's has sponsored one of these. It is soooo much fun! The first phase is the safety check, people are very creative in dressing up their carriages with gear like a life preserver, extra snacks, etc. And we can get extra points for "bribing" the judge. :lol: Then we have a marathon phase that is a pace. In other words we have an optimum time that we are supposed to meet, and there are penalties applied for coming in early or late. Ally and I came in 3 minutes late on the 5k run, which actually wasn't too bad in comparison to others. The final phase is a set of obstacles that we complete over a course. We did REALLY well on that one. Out of 45 competitors, there was one with a score of 98, and then three of us scored 97. We only lost points on one obstacle.

Anyway, here are some photos of us. This was the first time I used the Hardwick Tadpole Carriage in competition. I really enjoyed using it. Ally does well with it too.



























Next up, a Pleasure Pace on June 5, and the big CDE at Happ's in mid-June. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Mominis (May 4, 2010)

What an attractive pair! Glad to hear you had fun!


----------



## REO (May 4, 2010)

Wonderful photos! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Shortpig (May 4, 2010)

You two look great and I really like your tadpole. I heard it was really really cold but everyone had a great time. Hopefully it will be much warmer for the one in June.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 4, 2010)

Don't forget the scurry at the end of May!





Ally looks really good with the Tadpole and those are some great pictures. I sure hope Kody is functionally back in harness soon so I can start going to some of these things. I miss it!

Leia


----------



## Sue_C. (May 4, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL photos! Oh my, some day I would love to own a wagon like that. I don't have a "B" mini now though, and wouldn't it be too much for a single "A", even a maxed-one?

Out of all those competitors, I know the chances are slim to none...but I HAVE to ask. Did you see a small pony pair, (a black pinto mare and bay gelding, both about 40") driven by a lady named Sharlene, from British Comumbia?

OOPS! I was confused...they won't be going that way till this coming sunday. Not sure what competition it is?


----------



## BannerBrat (May 6, 2010)

Wow Amy, very nice!

Ally doesn't seem to have any problems with the Tadpole, can I ask how tall she is?

Really enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## Tab (May 6, 2010)

Beautiful horse! I applaud you for driving and sharing this pics!



What can't a mini horse do?


----------



## RhineStone (May 6, 2010)

Results were posted on the CD-L. You all had quite a turnout!





Myrna


----------



## Ouburgia (May 7, 2010)

nice pics! Is that a Zilco Harnass?


----------



## dreaminmini (May 10, 2010)

Those are really nice pictures! Looks like so much fun!


----------



## targetsmom (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting. It sure looks like fun for both of you. And congrats on the obstacle score!


----------

